# Downloads still not up?



## Staffan (Feb 27, 2005)

Whenever I try to get to the Downloads area, I get told "Repopulating the downloads area. Will be back up by this evening." Only it's been over 24 hours, so that "this evening" thing is clearly wrong. So, what's up with the downloads?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 27, 2005)

It's displaying for me.  And was late last night, too.  Where are you looking?  Is there a chance you're looking at the old downloads section or something?


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 27, 2005)

Following both the "site menu" link and the news page link, I see the same as Staffan. Here's the adress the links point to:
http://www.enworld.org/downloads/index.php?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 27, 2005)

Odd.  That's the right link - and it works for me.  I wonder if it's a permissions problem?  I'll have a look.


----------



## Tharian (Feb 27, 2005)

As a quick follow-up, I just followed the link and saw the same "Repopulating" message that the others mentioned.

Currently just going on noon Eastern time.


----------



## Staffan (Feb 27, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> It's displaying for me.  And was late last night, too.  Where are you looking?  Is there a chance you're looking at the old downloads section or something?



I followed the link from the Site Menu, and also tried following a link Piratecat posted yesterday in this thread. Given that the link was posted yesterday by an admin, I doubt it leads to an old place.


----------



## EricNoah (Feb 27, 2005)

Repopulating for me as well.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 27, 2005)

There's nothing in the Admin panel to control the downloads section - I have no idea how to do anything with it.  We'll have to wait for Michael.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes there is Russ, and this is my fault - I turned the downloads area off while restoring it and forgot to turn it back on.

Russ, from the downloads area admin panel click configuration options.  The switch to turn the downloads area on and off is the first one displayed.

It's back on now - sorry guys.


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 27, 2005)

Phew ! Here I was about to go into rehab with my symptoms and all...


----------



## Staffan (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks Mike! Did I mention that you rock?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 28, 2005)

Michael, how do I get to the downloads admin panel?  I see no link for it anywhere wither on the downloads section itself or in the regular admin panel.


----------

